# Splash X BEW babies



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I paired my oldest and prettiest black eyed white with a now grown up splash mouse from candycorn.
He's the one with the least markings since I'm aiming for black eyed white.
She threw the litter sometime around midnight. She had a total of 13 but I've reduced it to 6.
So the remaining babies are 5girls and 2 boys. Also it's split 3/3 dark and pink eyes.
One of them have darker than pink but not quite black eyes.

considering how they are descended from Dexter the Siamese tricolor, I wonder if I have Siamese ;/ hm.

Anyway pictures  
First is momma mouse last night and then her with the babies. (aspen bedding until walmart stocks more paper pulp)


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

The mum is beautiful! I can't help but gawk over her. The babies also look as if they're doing well.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I cant wIt to see how they turn out.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

So it's been a while and it turns out, they were all satin.
And I have a tricolor 
Totally by accident!

Mom kept eating them, one a day so I've retired her and fostered these guys over to another mom.
They are joined in with a newer litter from a similar pairing. The mom was too sick and needed to focus on getting better.
So for now they are all siblings. My guess is that I have a tricolor, black splash and...siamese?
two of the four younger ones are rex, and all have pink eyes. I'm so excited


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

That tricolor is glowing with cuteness. so shinny too!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mom, BEW, had the c locus dilution and you bred her to a Siamese tricolor; I'd be surprised if she didn't throw at least one tricolor. A nice looking one, too! Congrats.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

omg that satin tri is adorable! I might have to steal that one!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

These pictures are wonderful. Such baby cuteness.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Very very beautifull!!!!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

He's a boy candy 
Plenty of stud potential if I do keep him in any case xD

Dad was a splashed mouse, but he is related to dexter who was a siamese tricolor.
I've been trying to get -just one- for months on purpose, so I guess getting one by accident was really cool. He's adorable. 
The splash sibling isn't that bad either.

The BEW girls I got from you before are getting old enough to breed tara, I forgot to ask what their parents were. <3


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a nice surprise then!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's ironic how often it happens that you are working to produce a particular color or marking in a litter and then it shows up by accident in some other litter.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

As soon as it is of age, please send that adorable satin tri to me here in Australia. It will need a disguise, maybe a very small size bunny suit, so that it can sneak past the rodent police in customs.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Well Surprised again.
Little mr.tricolor turned out to be noting but a bag of them. 
All genes I was not outright expecting.
He is a satin angora tricolor. 
It was cute at first but he looks scruffy. Maybe I should take pictures before I put eggs and KMR bread in there?
His sister looks like a PEW to me some days and a Siamese on others but she's decent. *shrug*


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Wow! I think he's gorgeous!!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Angora, huh? Wow. I bet that he's going to be your main breeding buck for quite some time! :lol:


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

for tricolors,yes. but he's tiny. mom was sick right before they were born,and they came early so I'm hesitant to use him as a main stud.
I have a bunch of nice bucks anyway xD


----------

